

What do Instant Cake Mixes have to do with Travel Planning Products - Aarvay
http://blog.planmy.travel/post/65971193858/what-do-instant-cake-mixes-have-to-do-with-travel

======
cbhl
... except that this legend isn't true:

[http://www.snopes.com/business/genius/cakemix.asp](http://www.snopes.com/business/genius/cakemix.asp)

